# Whitewater Worthy Trailer Features



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

This launch showes how fast launching a stack of boats can go. The bottom boat is fully loaded and top one has all the rigging in place. I have the bow line attached to the truck with a belay devise so they can’t run away.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

the links are dead

webpage too


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

CB Rob said:


> the links are dead
> 
> webpage too


Everything is working form this end. Not sure what your seeing.


----------

